# red pum basti red frog beach growth



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

How long does it take for growth to maturity and what is final size? Mine are well fed but grow very slowly and I never see them eat the fruit flies. They are not aggressive feeders.
Does that fit with others experience?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Using springtails would be a huge boost in their diet if you notice growth is slow. Repashy supplements, like SuperPig, are working great for my frogs and give them a great source of protein. Josh's Frogs - repashy superpig (4 oz) - color enhancers


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks,
Do you use something other than charcoal media to grow the springtails effectively?
Do you feed the supplements on fruit flies?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

are you using suppliments on our flies? If so which ones and how often?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Do you have more than one in the same container?


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have three in a 10 gallon vertical with good cover in two broms.
I use supplements whenever I feed them which is not necessarily
every day as the flies live in there for awhile. Springtail feedings
once every two weeks or so. They are about eight months old I would
say and are about 5/8 inch from "nose to tail" not including the legs.
Temperature is about 70F, just raised it one month ago to about 74-75.
I would like to feed them everyday with flies dusted with supplements but
they dont seem agressive about seeking the flies so I overfeed and let
they flies remain uneaten. I feed every evening.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

You probably have two or more males in there and they are stressing each other out. Separate all three into individual containers until you can sex them . . .


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Can we see some pictures of the tank? Warming it up a tad more might do the trick, I am trying to fathom why they seem lazy with the flies.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree with separating the frogs until you can determine their sex. At 8 months and 5/8" they are about 5mm from adult size and nearing maturity; males will and do get territorial.

At this stage the 10 gallon tank is not enough space for bastis much less 3 of them. Most success with pumilio occurs in larger vivariums(at least 10 gallons per frog)and with as many bromeliads as possible. 

Also, just because you don't see them eat, doesn't mean they are not eating. Are you finding frog poop?


----------

